# Impressive Before and After Photos



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

My Betta sure has changed in the 2 months since I brought him home! My plants are growing in nicely too. I'm impressed and happy with the changes. :-D


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow he's beautiful! The plants look great too


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow! What a beautiful marble! I wish this site had upvotes... I love this thread idea!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Should we post our own before and after pictures? If so, here's a before and after of my rescue, Felice. Not as pretty as your boy though


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I love the pretty silver colors on Felice, and what a difference from the first photo!

You can "Like" and "Thank" posts if you access the website by first logging in through tropicalfishkeeping.com, which is the parent site of bettafish.com.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

It never fails to amaze me just how drastic a Betta's colours can change. My first Betta, confuzzeled was reported by the store as being white, then turning black, then going pink and then purple....I thought the name was fitting.

He looks so pretty! and no sign of fin biting either... I must know all your secrets!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice tank, Its growing in well. I love before and after shots of fish. He is a nice boy

Are those sea shells in the middle? Adding shells to a tank is like adding crushed coral it can affect water chemistry. Shells are made of calcium.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful! How your bettas colours have deepened and spread out, and your aquascape is so cute, it is telling a story. Kind of reminds me of pictures of guardian angels watching over children crossing a bridge in the forest. Your betta would be the guardian angel!


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Nice tank, Its growing in well. I love before and after shots of fish. He is a nice boy
> 
> Are those sea shells in the middle? Adding shells to a tank is like adding crushed coral it can affect water chemistry. Shells are made of calcium.


Yep, those are sea shells. Not only do they look nice, they do serve a purpose in my aquarium. As you said, they slowly dissolve calcium and magnesium into the water. This helps keep my plants and snail happy since my source water is fairly soft with a neutral pH.


----------



## bettarina (Feb 12, 2016)

Athens, before & after within 2 months. He's still growing I think 😉

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, Athens looks like a completely different fish! I love his coloration.


----------



## Wookie384 (Dec 11, 2015)

It's crazy how fast they can change. Here's a link to one of my betta's change in appearance.http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=662250


----------

